# 3DS Custom Firmware is in the works!!!



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey, Gbatemp! I don't know if you guys have heard wind yet, but Team Twiizers is already working on a CUSTOM FIRMWARE for the Nintendo 3DS. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> March 29th 5:28 PM Segher
> "We have already dumped the Nand, and learned how it works (very similar to DSi nand) and we have had a DSi hack WIP for a while now. We kept it under wraps waiting for the 3D release and thankfully, the SAME exploit in DSi firmware is in the 3DS.
> 
> 
> ...



Sauce Proof!

I didn't expect it to be so soon! This is ridiculous. Looks like Sudokuhax was just the beginning...

Discuss.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

EOF......


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2011)

When you use the word "sauce" people know without having to click it...


----------



## Zeroneo (Apr 1, 2011)

I knew what it was even before clicking it ._.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2011)

Could be an April fools joke.....
Regardless, this may scare a few devs.

Whoops, should have looked at the 'Sauce' first.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

The fat you guys all came rushing in after the post still shows it got your hopes up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good day everybody.

@ Rydian: even for legit news I find I use sauce.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## spiritofcat (Apr 1, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Could be an April fools joke.....
> Regardless, this may scare a few devs.


Could be?
You obviously didn't click the Sauce link then...


----------



## geruetzel (Apr 1, 2011)

screw u


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2011)

geruetzel said:
			
		

> screw u


Why screw him



screw his 3ds the capital punishment by me


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2011)

spiritofcat said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I edited it.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> geruetzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, only MYSELF CANS make SWEET LOVE to my THREEDEEESS.


----------



## Keva (Apr 1, 2011)

I make it a rule not to believe anything I read on the internet on this date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice try


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize that this isn't in the EOF yet, _don't you_?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 1, 2011)

I actually believed this until I remembered what day it is. It would be awesome though...


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

>


Better be glad it isn't real. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw Figure this was false before I got in the thread.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya i realize it but it can be a joke of april fool's day


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

This isn't a joke.

DID ANY OF YOU ASSHOLES BOTHER TO READ THE SOURCE?

100% legit.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> This isn't a joke.
> 
> DID ANY OF YOU ASSHOLES BOTHER TO READ THE SOURCE?
> 
> 100% legit.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 1, 2011)

Aww it got EoF'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wanted some more free posts...


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Why the HELL was this moved?

I am so confused. I am offended and don't think I am going to BOTHER posting news anymore.

Or helping out around here at all.

FUCK YOU Gbatemp, you devil you.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorry but it was only a fake Schlupi.Now what to do?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

What we try to do every night, Chhotu uttam.

TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> What we try to do every night, Chhotu uttam.
> 
> TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!


Brain: Promise me something, Pinky. Never breed.
Pinky: I'll try.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Aww it got EoF'd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO, just post in Ace Gunman's goodbye topic.

THERE ARE SO MANY garbage post there that have not been deleted lol... >_>


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schlupi is like pinky


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 1, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, CUZ THATS TOTALLY A PINKY QUOTE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5TU8o6TvNk[/youtube]


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey mr(S) pinky


----------



## altorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Once i read "SIMILAR TO DSi FIRMWARE", i immediately looked at date posted... TODAY. APRIL 1.
Haha, the 3DS being a joke was the best joke (last year).


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 1, 2011)

i rate this joke 4/10


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Apr 1, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I actually believed this until I remembered what day it is. It would be awesome though...


I don't get it, I wanted to get some refutable info today.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2011)

inb4e-

Damnit.


----------



## zombymario (Apr 1, 2011)

So after this exploit we can play Gamecube games from SD-card and have infinite coins?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 1, 2011)

April Fools&#39 Day: When Americans turn Canadian


----------



## Fellow (Apr 1, 2011)

April Fools day is the worst holiday. Be gone.


----------



## Skitty22 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well it is that day again 1/4/11 whats that mean april fools day , now all i have to do is find the idiot that decided it was funny to superglue my pen to my desk i spent ages getting it off !.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 2, 2011)

Who cares that an admin of this site is leaving, obviously the 3DS getting hacked is more important.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Who cares that an admin of this site is leaving, obviously the 3DS getting hacked is more important.


17 > 3


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 2, 2011)

17 > 3, but 17x > 3yx, and 3x > 17y. Find X and Y.


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been on 4chan for many years and I've fallen for it.



Spoiler


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 2, 2011)

CCNaru said:
			
		

> I've been on 4chan for many years and I've fallen for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




GRRRRAAAHAAHHH Sell it to me!

I thought your forgot, but now you're just teasing me.


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 2, 2011)

I couldn't find the game disc and had to look for it in pile of CDs


----------

